

Exponential curves feel gradual and then sudden - austenallred
http://cdixon.org/2015/05/12/exponential-curves-feel-gradual-and-then-sudden/

======
ISL
This is why thinking logarithmically is so powerful. If you're not plotting
things you care about on both linear and logarithmic plots, you may be missing
something useful.

